
SCAMP Robot Can Climb Straight Up Walls - defied
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/stanfords-flying-perching-scamp-can-climb-up-walls
======
hanniabu
Very nice how it uses moments to perch on/detach from walls and I like how it
catches itself on a fall. I wonder how strong of wins are needed to detach it
from the wall. I'd assume it's more than one would think due to slim profile
of all the components.

------
ChuckMcM
Nice to see the gecko feet work getting some more interesting hardware. The
robotics are interesting and the applications, especially in war zones, are
pretty wide open. Since the gecko feet hold without power, a robot like this
could recharge via solar power by sitting there, or set up an observation
point for forward observers.

------
techdragon
Wow! This is the sort of hardware platform that with wider access will enable
some phenomenal new developments.

